# Just made redundant



## Bye Dubai (Feb 25, 2009)

I was just made redundant by our company due to the continuing crisis here in Dubai. I know that most companies here are on freeze hiring, but I am hoping that I will still be able to get a new job soon before my visa expires. Relocating back to my home country is not a good option for me at this time (though I might be forced to). My redundancy is really devastating.  Anyway, my post is regarding 2 questions which I hope I can get answers from experienced forumers here.

1. How much severance pay am I entitled to? My tenure is just 10 months and I'm on unlimited contract.
2. I issued 4 checques for my apartment and my 4th checque is due soon. I am planning to ask the landlord if I can take back my checque and just pay him for 1 month. Any chance that they will agree? If I don't get a new job, I have no recourse but to end my tenancy contract and leave my apartment. Am I facing any legal issues with my landlord regarding this? Will I be prevented from leaving Dubai in that case?

Thanks for your responses.


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

Per RERA ("real estate law" )

Article 7
"If the tenancy contract is due and valid, it cannot be unilaterally terminated by the landlord or the tenant, unless both parties agree on such termination or in accordance with the provisions of this law."

So if silent on the issue of termination and consequences then the tenant will be liable for the "rent" for the full term...Landlords are now, more than ever, holding tenants to the provisions and not allowing any early termination without forfeiture...


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Plzzz read the law no 16 (pg. 21- pg.24)...
Its a pdf file
http://www.zu.ac.ae/library/html/UAEInfo/documents/UAELabourLaw.pdf


----------

